# FC60X vs FFW-718/2



## Experte8 (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

zum FC60X gibt es hier im Anglerboard schon einige Beiträge. Da ich mir ebenfalls hauptsächlich zur Bestimmung der Bodenbeschaffenhheit und der Gewässertiefe ein Echolot zulegen möchte, tendiere ich zwischen beiden oben genannten. In einem Beitrag hier im Forum wurde erwähnt, dass beide nahezu identisch wären-kann dazu jemand etwas sagen?Wenn wirklich beide etwa die gleiche Leistung bringen, macht es für mich wohl mehr Sinn das FFW-718/2 zu nehmen, da man hier die Batterie des Gebers separat wechseln kann. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen/Meinungen dazu?


----------



## Experte8 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: FC60X vs FFW-718/2*

Gibts hier denn niemanden der sich zu einem bzw beiden äußern kann? Von entsprechenden Anbietern bekomme ich immer nur die Antwort, dass beide gleich gut sind.


----------



## NickAdams (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: FC60X vs FFW-718/2*

Ich habe seit April das FFW regelmäßig im Einsatz. Mit der Leistung bin ich sehr zufrieden, die Reichweite liegt bei 90 Metern. Manchmal ist es an einem Futterboot angebunden und erleichtert das Finden von Hotspots. Einziger Mangel war am Anfang der Sender: Erst der dritte war wirklich wasserdicht. Die beiden ersten musste ich zum Händler zurückbringen, weil Wasser eingedrungen war und die Sensoren nicht mehr sendeten. Der Umtausch war aber problemlos. Beim dritten habe ich jetzt das Gewinde des Batteriedeckels zusätzlich mit Dichtband umwickelt, wie es auch zum Abdichten von Wasserhähnen etc. verwendet wird. Seitdem habe ich keine Probleme mehr. 

Nick


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: FC60X vs FFW-718/2*

Auch ich schlage mich gerade damit rum, welches Funkecholot ich mir anschaffe.

Du schreibst von einer 90m Reichweite bei dem FFW 718?
Lt. Produktbeschr. werden nur 40m angegeben. Ist es ein Serienmodell oder hast du es getunt? Wenn ja, wie?

Oder hat sonst jemand hier Erfahrung mit dem Tuning des FFW?
Über das FC 60 & die Smartcasts ist hier durchaus etwas zu finden, leider nix zum FFW-Tuning.
Funktioniert das ebenso wie bei den anderen Modellen?

Bin für jede Information dankbar.


----------



## NickAdams (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: FC60X vs FFW-718/2*

@ kati48268,

das Gerät ist ein Seriengerät und wurde nicht getunt. Im CarpMirror Heft 2/2010 ist ein ausführlicher Testbericht von beiden Geräten, in dem die Reichweite mit 88 bzw. 90 Metern angegeben wird. Wir haben nachgemessen, indem wir den Sensor in eine Regentonne gegeben und dann exakt gemessen haben. Auch wir kamen auf die 90 Meter. Auf dem Karton, in dem mein Gerät verpackt war, ist die Reichweite allerdings mit 35 Metern angegeben, in der beiliegenden Gebrauchsanweisung dann schon mit 50. Aus irgendwelchen Gründen hat der Hersteller bei der Reichweite diesmal untertrieben, normalerweise wird eher übertrieben. Kann mir aber schon denken, warum....

Nick


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: FC60X vs FFW-718/2*

Vielen Dank für die Info!!!
:m


----------

